# Language exchange: can offer English or Persian (Farsi) for your Spanish



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

I am a British national of Iranian origin and would like to improve my spoken Spanish. In return I can offer either English or Persian (Farsi). / xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow, this is an interesting and thought provoking post - no offense to the OP at all - in fact the opposite, I'm full of admiration! We have a chap from England, living in Dubai?? who obviously speaks english well, offering to teach persian to people in Dubai in exchange for learning Spanish.

This proves that we are all becoming multi-national and that possibly the need for one universal language is coming fast.

I hope you can find someone, sadly I'm in need of learning spanish desperately, altho I did understand the last paragraph!!! As for Persian?? EEEEEKKK, I couldnt cope with that I dont think LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## andrewsa43 (May 3, 2010)

I am fluent in Spanish and would be interestred in an exchange.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Andrew, we've been organising get togethers for spanish speakers lately (although everybody is welcome to join and we usually end up speaking english anyway ), keep an eye on the forum!


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

andrewsa43 said:


> I am fluent in Spanish and would be interestred in an exchange.


This is really excellent news because I had given up any hope that someone would respond to this . But please do a few more posts on this forum (I think you need to have 4 or 5 posts) so that you can send me an offline message and I will then forward you my contact details.


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

jojo said:


> Wow, this is an interesting and thought provoking post - no offense to the OP at all - in fact the opposite, I'm full of admiration! We have a chap from England, living in Dubai?? who obviously speaks english well, offering to teach persian to people in Dubai in exchange for learning Spanish.
> 
> This proves that we are all becoming multi-national and that possibly the need for one universal language is coming fast.
> 
> ...


Dear Jo,

I am glad to tell you that after almost 6 months, I finally found someone to practice my Spanish with and in return teach him Persian, and just when I had almost given up all hope .


----------



## lauchi (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi!! I´m Laura from Alhaurin de la torre, I´m spanish if anyone want to exchange 30 minutes in english for 30 minutes in spanish just tell me, thaks!!


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

lauchi said:


> Hi!! I´m Laura from Alhaurin de la torre, I´m spanish if anyone want to exchange 30 minutes in english for 30 minutes in spanish just tell me, thaks!!


I'd be interested but I cannot send you any offline messages (and vice versa) until you post a few other messages to the forum (I think the magic number is 5).


----------

